# Need some help with this bike.



## lifeablaze (Jul 9, 2007)

Bought five bikes over the weekend and need help with the id on them I will start with a couple at first. Thanks Jeffry

This one has a headbadge that says "The World"...
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i288/amberjewel777/miscJulyO7065.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i288/amberjewel777/miscJulyO7064.jpg

This one has no identifying marks, but the serial # is D04XXX which means it is older than 1948 right?...
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i288/amberjewel777/miscJulyO7079.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i288/amberjewel777/miscJulyO7080.jpg

Thanks again for any help


----------



## J.E (Jul 9, 2007)

First one is about a 1934 schwinn the second one is a post war schwinn


----------



## lifeablaze (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks J.E. just started looking for bikes I think I will stick with just schwinns I cant believe how many there are. Jeffry


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 9, 2007)

well i'd look for many other bikes because you'd be surprised how many others are worth alot


----------



## J.E (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea I have a bout 25 bike.Schwinn,Monark, JC Higgens and Shelbey.


----------



## lifeablaze (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks you guys. I have alot to learn, but it will be worth it.  Jeffry


----------

